# Depression in women



## katrin-ru (Mar 24, 2016)

Most people experience sadness in their lives. Sometimes it happens that depressed mood lasts for a long period of time and does not allow you enjoy life. In such cases, we deal with "depression" and "depressive disorder". Women are at high risk to develop depression because of characteristics of the psyche. Doctors claim that today major or clinical depression occurs in women two-three times more than in men. How to recognize signs of depression in women, overcome them and start living a happy life.

Symptoms Of Depression In Women

Since women are more emotional in nature, they need to listen more attentively to themselves. Symptoms of depression are extensive and affect both emotions of women and body manifestations. Before the diagnosis made several signs of depression must be taken into account plus they must last more than two weeks. In short, they must be clear and continuous.

Emotional signs and symptoms include:

depresssion in womenFeeling of sadness, constant depressed and bad mood.

Despair, loss of meaning in life.

Development of different fears and phobias.

Anxious thoughts accompanied by internal stress and the premonition of misfortune.

Irritability without reasonable grounds, frequent swings of mood.

Feelings of guilt and self-flagellation.

Low self-esteem, loss of confidence.

Loss of interest in favorite activities.

The woman becomes unemotional.

Increased anxiety and concern for the health and fate of loved ones.

Fear to make a mistake during social activities.

Physical symptoms of depression are equally important in the diagnosis. It is rather important to pay attention to the inability of women to adequately describe their feelings and emotions.

Physical signs and symptoms of depressive disorder include:

Sleeping problems. Insomnia or sleepiness.

Eating disorders. Either increased or decreased appetite.

Bowel problems. Constipations take place.

Loss of interest in sex.

Loss of energy, physical or mental activity causes exhaustion.

Pains and discomfort in the area of the heart, the stomach and muscles.

depression in women 2It happens that a woman treats physical ailments and does not notice symptoms of depression, so complex diagnostics is important that allows identifying the behavioral manifestations of depression.

Behavioral signs and symptoms of depression include:

Apathy, lack of desire to be engaged in an active activity.

Avoiding any contact with other people.

Unwillingness to have fun.

Harmful habits. Abuse of alcohol or drugs.

Poor personal hygiene.

There are "cognitive" signs of depression.

Specialists pay attention to the following symptoms and signs:

Inability to concentrate.

Inability to make decisions.

Negative thoughts about personality, life and the world around.

Suicidal thoughts.

Feelings of hopelessness and worthlessness.

Slow cognitive processing.

Specialists usually make the diagnosis "depression" on the basis of several signs that are manifested at least 2-3 weeks. Only complex diagnostics is able to identify the presence of depression, its stage and form. But it is necessary to the woman or her loved ones to recognize the disease by knowing the signs of depression. Therefore, self-diagnosis is an important moment in the prevention and treatment of mental disorders.

Causes Of Depression In Women


----------

